# Notebook 13 Zoll mit USB 3.0 nachrüsten



## BMan8 (7. Juli 2016)

*Notebook 13 Zoll mit USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Hi,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich wäre mein Notebook (Lenovo Z370, 13 Zoll) mit USB 3.0 Anschluss nachzurüsten. 
Dieses Notebook besitzt leider nur USB 2.0 und da wollte ich es gerne aufrüsten, wenn es dann realisierbar ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß

Ernst


----------



## RotariCatfish (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Notebook 13 Zoll mit USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Ohne großen Aufwand wird das vermutlich nichts. Das einfachste wäre vermutlich den Laptop zu verkaufen und mit dem Budget nen Laptop mit USB 3.0 zu kaufen. Heutzutage hat ja eigentlich fast jeder Budget Laptop mindestens einen USB 3.0 Port.


----------



## BMan8 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Notebook 13 Zoll mit USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Ok. Danke für den Tipp, hab ich mir auch schon so überlegt und werde es wohl auch so machen.


----------

